# نظام الاحداثيات



## ابراهيم العبسي (21 أغسطس 2008)

هل الاحداثيات ب Google Earth على نظام Utm او نظام WGS1984 وما الفرق بينهما من حيث الازاحة وايهما ادق للتحويل


----------



## م وائل حسنى (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز ابراهيم
هذا الموضوع محتاج الى متخصص اكثر من مشاهد فبدعوا من الله يوفقك ويرشدك 
وتلاقى حل السؤال
اخوك وائل


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من السادة المهندسين بهذا الاختصاص الاجابه حول سؤال الاخ ابراهيم وفقكم الله جميعا....


----------



## مريم محمد علي (21 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم ابراهيم أولا مرحبا بك في المنتدى.
بالنسبة لإحداثيات قوقل ارث فهي الإحداثيات الجغرافية خطوط الطول و دوائر العرض يعني ما تسمى اختصارا LL و ليست utm
أما بالنسبة ل
wgs84
فهو الآخر تابع utm
لأنو كل system de projection نجد des catégore التي تنقسم بدورها إلى عدةprojections حسب المناطق.
سأحاول مستقبلا إفادتكم بملف خاص بالموضوع.


----------



## م وائل حسنى (21 أغسطس 2008)

نشكر الاخت مريم وذلك لمساعدتها الى الاخ العزيز ابراهيم


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (22 أغسطس 2008)

ا*لأخ إبراهيم*
Mape Datum / WG8*4 هو نظام يمكن قراءة الإحداثيات إما UTM ( المترى ) أو بالدرجات وكسورها أى خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض Lat & Long وجوجل إيرث يمكن أن يقرأ UTM أو Lat & Long*
*وأدعو أستاذنا الفاضل الدكتور العالم / جمعه داود لزيادة التوضيح والشرح المستفيض .*


----------



## مريم محمد علي (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم المهندس رمضان اسماعيل، نرجو منكم الإفادة فيما يخص هدا الموضوع بتوضيح اكبر.
فنحن على حسب علمنا ان جوجل ايرث يعمل بنظام Ll يعني خطوط الطول و دوائر العرض، مع امكانية تحويل الإحداثيات بين النظامين طبعا.
لآنه توجد عدة برامج أو تطبيقات تقوم بهده العملية، وبالمنتدى تدخل لأحد الزملاء فيما يتعلق بهده النقطة مشكور جدا هو على هدا المجهود.
في انتظار ردكم تقبلوا منا تحيات التقدير و الإحترام سيدي الفاضل.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لقياس احداثيات أي نقطة علي سطح الارض يلزمنا نموذج للارض ذاتها ، ووجد العلماء أن أنسب الاشكال الهندسية لتمثيل الارض هو شكل الالبسويد Ellipsoid أو القطع الناقص. ولتحديد حجم هذا الالبسويد و أبعاده الهندسية (Length of its major and minor axes) تقوم جهات دولية متخصصة بحسابات دورية كل فترة ومن هنا نتجت عدة أسماء من الالبسويد (أو المرجع الجيوديسي datum) كان اخرها هو المرجع الجيوديسي العالمي لعام 1984 أو مايعرف اختصارا باسم WGS84 

أما نوع الاحداثيات التي نريد التعامل معها - بعد اختيار البسويد - فهي اما الاحداثيات الجغرافية (خط الطول و دائرة العرض Longitude and Latitude) أو الاحداثيات المترية Cartesian Coordinates الذي يضم داخله عدد كبير من نظم الاحداثيات لعل أشهرهم هو نظام ميريكاتور المستعرض العالمي المعروف اختصارا باسم UTM 

أي أن WGS84 هو الالبسويد الذي يمثل شكل و حجم الارض (المرجع الجيوديسي) بينما UTM هو نوع الاحداثيات المترية المطلوبة. أي أننا يمكن أن نتعامل باحداثيات جغرافية علي WGS84 أو نتعامل باحداثيات UTM علي WGS84 . والتحويل بين كلا نوعي الاحداثيات بسيط ويعتمد علي معادلات هندسية ثابته وتوجد العديد من البرامج التي تقوم بهذا الغرض.

أما عن "ما الفرق بينهما من حيث الازاحة" فلا توجد ازاحة أصلا بينهما. الازاحة أصلا تنتج بين 2 البسويد مختلفين. مثلا الخرائط في مصر تعتمد علي البسويد هلمرت 1906 بينما أرصاد GPS أو احداثيات Google Earth تعتمد علي البسويد WGS84 وبالتالي توجد ازاحة أو Datum Shift بين كلا المرجعين Datums 

ولمن يريد مزيد من المعلومات حول الموضوع يرجي مراجعة منتدي الهندسة المساحية وخاصة الموضوعات التالية:

التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t1.htm
نظم الاحداثيات المصرية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t56.htm
عناصر التحويل الجيوديسية في مصر:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t67.htm


----------



## مريم محمد علي (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك د.جمعة داود على هده المعلومات القيمة، وجعل دلك في ميزان حسناتك.
نحن دوما في انتظار تدخلاتك القيمة.
أختكم في الله مريم.


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (18 سبتمبر 2008)

المواقع الثلاثة لاتعمل يادكتور جمعة اية الحل


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور د جمعه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس سليمان ناي (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا


----------



## تغريد_على (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور جمعه صرح بسيط ووافى جزاك الله كل خير:3:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير د / جمعه -بارك الله فيك وفى علمك .. لدى سؤال هل معاملات التحويل مقصود منها نظام الاحداثيات فى البلد المحدد ؟ أرجو توضيح يخص ذلك


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير اثريتم الموضوع و مشكووررررين


----------



## lubna th (9 مارس 2011)

_مرحبا ممكن معلومات عن نظام الاحداثيات_


----------



## كبل (10 مارس 2011)

مشكورين بارك الله بكم


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا عل هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## كوندور (20 أغسطس 2011)

*وفوق كل ذى علم عليم....كلما اذدت علما اذدت علما بجهلى*

التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t1.htm
نظم الاحداثيات المصرية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t56.htm
عناصر التحويل الجيوديسية في مصر:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t67.htm[/quote]


السلام عليكم دكتور جمعة داود شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة فعلا كما قال الله " فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " 
وكلما قرأت اجابات حضرتك على الزملاء العاملون فى مجال هندسة المساحة كلما سعدت بمعلوماتك القيمة وازدت علما واستفدت منها جزاك الله خيرا
"كلما ازدت علما اذدت علما بجهلى" 
زادك الله علما ونفعك بعلمك ونفع الأمة الأسلامية بهذا العلم​


----------



## dechraoui (26 نوفمبر 2014)

chokeran


----------

